# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Busted

## fballhoss51

got busted with steroids a year ago, just one vial

now on pre-trial diversion, and am required to take a piss test

i havent used steroids in quite a while, but i would like to cleanse my system of any other "toxins" to be sure i pass

will steroid cleanse actually CLEANSE me of all drugs or will it give me a grace period where i am clean and then a few days later my piss is no longer clean?

appreciate any help

----------


## Renesis

It cleanses you of all drugs with the exception of deca /tren e. It will cleanse rec drugs no prob.

----------


## PEWN

if its not to personal ... how did you get busted... ?

----------


## fballhoss51

had some in my car from a long time ago, had forgotten

----------


## wascaptain5214

bad lick for sure bro. hope everything works out for you. i had to go through a pre-trial diverison once myself....its worth it

----------


## ~Q~

probation drug tests do not look for steroids .

----------


## Renesis

His question had nothing to do with steroids , anyways im sure his test passed by already. I wonder what happened.

----------


## fballhoss51

> His question had nothing to do with steroids, anyways im sure his test passed by already. I wonder what happened.



i actually just cleaned up and stopped any rec. use

but i've had a few hiccups this month...so im thinking of using the product

cant wait till this is all over in a few months

----------


## Sicc

> got busted with steroids a year ago, just one vial
> 
> now on pre-trial diversion, and am required to take a piss test
> 
> i havent used steroids in quite a while, but i would like to cleanse my system of any other "toxins" to be sure i pass
> 
> will steroid cleanse actually CLEANSE me of all drugs or will it give me a grace period where i am clean and then a few days later my piss is no longer clean?
> 
> appreciate any help


Let me just say that sucks getting busted for steroids when you got crackheads driving around with crystal meth labs in their trunk!!! Anyway glad to hear all is well with you

----------


## PT

> i actually just cleaned up and stopped any rec. use
> 
> but i've had a few hiccups this month...so im thinking of using the product
> 
> cant wait till this is all over in a few months


my advice is that you grow up and competly stop using rec. drugs. its quite obvious that the only reason your trying to stay away from them right now is because of the urine tests but what happens when those are over in a few months? are you going to go all out? thats not a good way to live your life and hopefully you will live to regret it. i say you learn from this experiance, stop having "hiccups" and completly stop this rec drug use. get back to the gym and spend your extra time there instead of with other rec. users because they will all end up being losers later in life and so will you if you dont stop.

----------


## Raw Deal

> my advice is that you grow up and competly stop using rec. drugs. its quite obvious that the only reason your trying to stay away from them right now is because of the urine tests but what happens when those are over in a few months? are you going to go all out? thats not a good way to live your life and hopefully you will live to regret it. i say you learn from this experience, stop having "hiccups" and completely stop this rec drug use. get back to the gym and spend your extra time there instead of with other rec. users because they will all end up being losers later in life and so will you if you dont stop.


LOL...Well you are ether a person that has never had a addiction problem, or you are a AA fanatic....that statement in the beginning was ridiculous..Do you think that gentlemen was unaware of the information you gave him...As a recovering addict myself, i take great affiance to those that have no idea what addiction is about..i really can't get mad at you if you have no idea about it, you are just ignorant..(thank God) i wouldn't wish Addiction on my worst enemy..With that said, If you are aware or are a recovering addict, than i apologize, and just leave you with the thought that your way,( To JUST STOP) might not be the way for others, and we all must learn for ourselves, and criticism nor put downs will never help anyone see the LIGHT !

----------


## PT

> LOL...Well you are ether a person that has never had a addiction problem, or you are a AA fanatic....that statement in the beginning was ridiculous..Do you think that gentlemen was unaware of the information you gave him...As a recovering addict myself, i take great affiance to those that have no idea what addiction is about..i really can't get mad at you if you have no idea about it, you are just ignorant..(thank God) i wouldn't wish Addiction on my worst enemy..With that said, If you are aware or are a recovering addict, than i apologize, and just leave you with the thought that your way,( To JUST STOP) might not be the way for others, and we all must learn for ourselves, and criticism nor put downs will never help anyone see the LIGHT !


actually mr addict, if you have any kind of self control or will power then you can do anything and yes that includes kicking your drug habit. as for me being ignorant, thats just insane. didnt your mommy ever teach you that you can do anything you want if you just put your mind to it? whats going to happen if you decided to kick your habit? your going to be sick for a few days!! so what, deal with it. your weak if you cant stop.

----------


## PT

i stated how i feel and im not going to argue with anyone about this because i havnt been in your shoes. i was perscribed pain pills before after surgery but thats it. maybe im wrong and it is harder to stop then i think and if so then i appologize.

----------


## Raw Deal

> i stated how i feel and im not going to argue with anyone about this because i havnt been in your shoes. i was perscribed pain pills before after surgery but thats it. maybe im wrong and it is harder to stop then i think and if so then i appologize.


Well thank you..That was very responsible of you..the first reply would of gotten you a tongue lashing, LOL..My MOMMY taught me alot, but since that was around 40 yrs ago..i might have trouble remembering  :Smilie: , anyway..self control is great, but when something like a Addiction has control over you, your family, yourself and everything will come last until you find what you want out of life...Anyway..that's my piece..anybody ever wants to talk, I'm a CASAC rehab counselor in NY, however this isn't the place or the forum for any of this..Lets get back to the JUICE.....

----------


## fballhoss51

marijuana isnt an addictive drug

and i dont feel i have a "problem" with it

i just like it, just like i like the juice =)

havent decided which i like more, but anyways back on subject..still pondering on using the steroid remover

----------


## gibferno

Did you get searched for some other reason besides steroids ? How did they find it in your car?

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Did you get searched for some other reason besides steroids? How did they find it in your car?


Probably got stopped and the Police smelled his beloved weed and then had the right to search. Am I right....

----------


## gibferno

Yeah, that's what I was thinking.

----------


## fballhoss51

no actually id had a single bottle in my car from MONTHS and months ago, and i thought nothing of it and let him search the car

got pulled over for running a red light, i was a moron for letting him search the car yes i kno

edit: when i say from months and months ago, it means i forgot it was in my car

----------


## gibferno

Oh, that sucks. Could've been just a few bucks and a ticket.

----------


## Dicknang

> marijuana isnt an addictive drug
> 
> and i dont feel i have a "problem" with it
> 
> i just like it, just like i like the juice =)
> 
> havent decided which i like more, but anyways back on subject..still pondering on using the steroid remover


You are very sadly mistaken if you think marijuana isn't an addictive drug my friend. Very sadly mistaken indeed.

----------


## gibferno

When I used to smoke weed, it was addictive. Found this online. 

Is marijuana addictive?
No one would argue that marijuana is as addictive as alcohol or cocaine. However, it's wrong to say that it is not at all addictive. More and more studies are finding that marijuana has addictive properties. Both animal and human studies show physical and psychological withdrawal symptoms from marijuana, including irritability, restlessness, insomnia, nausea and intense dreams. Tolerance to marijuana also builds up rapidly. Heavy users need 8 times higher doses to get the same effects as infrequent users.

For a small percentage of people who use it, marijuana can be highly addictive. It is estimated that 10% to 14% of users will become heavily dependent. More than 120,000 people in the US seek treatment for marijuana addiction every year. Because the consequences of marijuana use can be subtle and insidious, it is more difficult to recognize signs of addiction. Cultural and societal beliefs that marijuana cannot be addictive make it less likely for people to seek help or to get support for quitting.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i had a 2.5 year coke addiction about 6 years ago. it cosumed all my time and money and almost cost me my marrage. had i not grown up, re-prioritized my life and found a new addiction(exercise) im convinced id be dead.once an addict always an addict. i just found a new addiction in training.i quit coke cold turkey and became obsessed with getting my life back and exersise. it was the best thing i have ever done for myself. will power rules all. its up to you.respectfully ,boyd
p.s. i realize weed is not on the same level as coke but i just thought id share. good luck

----------


## England

> You are very sadly mistaken if you think marijuana isn't an addictive drug my friend. Very sadly mistaken indeed.



marijuana is mentaly addictive not physicaly addictive. people who cant stop smoking marijuana are weak minded. where-as crack and heroin are physically and mentaly addictive and are very hard to stop taking....

----------

